# International Shipping



## riverattachment (Feb 27, 2009)

I was in Chile last year and brought back 2 kg of "Flor del Ulmo" honey that we really liked. I want to buy 60 pounds and have it shipped from an apiary down there, but the shipping costs are high. The apiary down there has never shipped to the USA before. The postal service will ship for around $180. Ocean shippers want to sell you a whole shipping container for around $800. Anybody have any experience getting small quantities of honey shipped from international locations at reasonable prices?

This situation is somewhat frustrating when I think about honey shipping from all the way from China with an end user price around $2/#. There must be a way...


----------

